# Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven



## Sukary (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo allemiteinander,

ich bin neu hier und seit dem Frühling Besitzerin eines Miniteich im Weinfass. Nun fangen die Probleme auch schon an. Das Wasser ist braun, auf den Fasswänden ein brauner glitschiger Flaum und gestern hab ich ca. 30 Rattenschwanzlarven entdeckt und beim googeln musste ich erfahren, dass diese ein Indikator für belastete Gewässer sind . Meine Pflanzen leben aber gut und wachsen sogar. (__ Seekanne, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hornblatt, Eichhornia, Hottonia palustris, __ Hechtkraut, sind in gewaschenen Aquarienkies gepflanzt). Ich hab das Fass vor endgültigen Befüllen gesäubert, gewässert und geschrubbt, der Teich kriegt ca. 2-3 Stunden Sonne am Tag, grüne Algen hab ich überhaupt keine, nur eben braunes Wasser.

So.... und nun weiss ich echt nicht wie weiter, ich hab so viel gelesen und dachte ich hab alles richtig gemacht, 

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wie ich weiter an meinem Mini-Teichlein rumdoktern soll. Ich dachte da an Teilwasserwechsel? Regenwasser hab ich leider keines, ist Leitungswasser denn so schlimm, wie ich gelesen hab? Muss ich die Wasserwerte testen? Soll ich die Rattenschwanzlarven killen? Sind bis jetzt das einzige was ich lebenderweise in meinem Teich gefunden hab. Na ja wenigsstens hab ich keine Stechmücken-Larven.
Oder Zeolith in den Teich reinhängen? Oder Wasserflöhe aussetzen?

Also wie ihr seht bin ich ziemlich ratlos, was ich mit meiner Brühe anstellen soll, schlimmstenfalls wird der Teich als Pflanzbeet umfunktioniert, aber eigentlich will noch nicht aufgeben, weil ich mich so auf den Teich auf unserem Sitzplatz gefreut hab und ich auch einen wunderschönen Bronze-Wasserspeier gekauft hab. :beeten


liebe Grüsse an alle Tip-Gebenden 

Susanne


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo Susanne. 

Ein Bild sagt manchmal mehr als tausend Worte. 
Kannst Du ggf. ein Foto einstellen ? 

Woher kommt das Wasser ? Leitung oder Brunnen ? 
Oder Regen ? 

Ansonsten erst mal herzlich Willkommen und probier es mal mit regelmässig 20-30 % Wasser wechseln. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Sukary (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo Wolf,

danke für die rasche Antwort, das Wasser ist normales Leitungswasser, weil ich leider keine Regenwassersammelstelle hab. Ok ich versuch mal ein Bild hochzuladen. 

Liebe Grüsse

Susanne


----------



## vision noisia (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo Susanne,
der Belag könnten auch Kieselalgen sein wenn du neuen Aquarienkies genommen hast. Kommt bei neu angelegten Aquarien auch häufig vor. Bei  der Wassermenge würde ich das Wasser  mit Aqua Ok aus dem Aquariumzubehör und Starterbakterien aufbereiten um zumindest die Giftstoffe des Leitungswassers zu binden und den rest erledigen dann bald wahrscheinlich die Pflanzen. Ein paar Lavasteine zur ansiedelung der Bakterien würden auch nicht schaden. Bei so geringer Wassermenge wirst du immer wieder nachhelfen müssen da sich kein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen wird. Gruß Tom


----------



## Sukary (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo nochmals, also hier Bilder von meinem Teichlein, ich hoffe es klappt. Auf der Nahaufnahme sind die weissen Rattenschwanz-Larven zu sehen, die mir etwas Sorgen bereiten, weil die normalerweise nur in Kloaken vorkommen sollen... 
Wie gesagt würde ich auch gerne Wasserflöhe einsetzen, weiss aber nicht ob das Wasser ihnen wirklich gut täte.


@Tom: Danke für die Antwort. Lava-Steine finde ich eine gute Idee. Wasser-Starter - brauche ich den? Fische hab ich ja keine. Wusste ja gar nicht, das im Leitungswasser Giftstoffe sind? :shock

Würde denn Zeolith das  Wasser wieder klar bekommen?

Gruss Susanne


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo Susanne,

mach Dir mal vorerst keine Sorgen! Daß das Wasser braun ist muss nichts heißen, das kann vom Fass kommen - soviel kann man gar nicht schrubben. Die Rattenschwanzlarven sind auch nicht böse - es sind die Larven einer Schwebfliegenart. Sie können Anzeiger für schlechtes Wasser sein, müssen sie aber nicht. Solange Dein Wasser nicht stinkt oder eine Kamschicht hat, ist alles halb so wild. Solange die Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen...Installier ruhig Deinen Wasserspeier - Bewegung ist gesund!


----------



## Eugen (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*



vision noisia schrieb:


> ...
> würde ich das Wasser  mit Aqua Ok aus dem Aquariumzubehör und Starterbakterien aufbereiten um zumindest die Giftstoffe des Leitungswassers zu binden



Wo hast du denn das her. 
GIFTSTOFFE im  Leitungswasser  



vision noisia schrieb:


> ein paar Lavasteine zur ansiedelung der Bakterien würden auch nicht schaden.



Die siedeln sich auch ohne Lavasteine an




vision noisia schrieb:


> Bei so geringer Wassermenge wirst du immer wieder nachhelfen müssen da sich kein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen wird. Gruß Tom



Was zu beweisen wäre bzw. erst mal definieren,was dies überhaupt ist.
Auch in Minis kann sich sehr wohl ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen.
Im Gegensatz zu einem reinen Koiteich.


@ Susanne
Das sind "Zeiger" , was nicht heißt,das diese __ Fliegen mangels "Brühe" ihre Eier nicht auch in ein weniger eutrophiertes Wasser ablegen.

Und selbst wenn :"Meine Pflanzen leben aber gut und wachsen sogar."  
eben deswegen   Bei Minis gelten andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten als in "Teichen"


----------



## vision noisia (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

HalloEugen ,
 im Leitungswasser befinden sich Chlorrückstände und je nach Wohnort und Leitungsführung auch Schwermetalle die einem neuen Teich erstmal abgebaut werden müssen.
Natürlich liegen die Werte in gesundheitlich unbedenklichen Konzentrationen sie sind aber nachweisbar. Schau mal Bitte unter www. wasser-wissen .de Trinkwasser Grenzwerte nach und natürlich werden sich Bakterien auch von selber und ohne Lavasteine ansiedeln es kann allerdings auch nicht schaden sie zu unterstützen.Das biologische Gleichgewicht wird wahrscheinlich schon im ersten Winter zerstört werden falls dieser komplett zufriert.Gruß Tom


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo Tom,

ich weiß ja nicht wo Du wohnst, aber bei uns wird das Leitungswasser nicht gechlort. Bei uns ist es sogar als Trinkwasser freigegeben. 

Und natürlich sind in Wasser verschiedene Stoffe nachweisbar - aber die Menge machts. Kaum etwas wird in Deutschland besser kontrolliert als TRINKwasser.

Und was soll uns der tolle Link beweisen? Vielleicht verlinkst Du mal etwas gezielter, damit der interessierte Leser sich nicht durch das halbe Portal arbeiten muss, sondern sieht, worauf Du Dich beziehst. Danke.


----------



## vision noisia (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/t/trinkwassergrenzwerte.htm


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hi,

so - erstens hab ich mal Deinen Link korrigiert und zweitens, was sagt der genau aus? Hast Du mal richtig gelesen? Es werden die Bestandteile von Wasser aufzählt, bevor es als Trinkwasser verwendung findet. So kommt es nicht aus der Leitung. Höchstens aus dem eigenen Brunnen.


----------



## vision noisia (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Danke Christine, für das korregieren des links.
Auch euer Wasser wird chlorrückstände aufweisen da dadurch überwigend die Bakterienkonzentration im Trinkwasser reguliert wird. Gruß Tom


----------



## vision noisia (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo ich hoffe der nächste link mit der Trinkwasserverordnung funktioniert.http://vereine.freepage.de/cgi-bin/feets/freepage_ext/41030x030A/rewrite/eulenfrosch-umweltclub/TVO.htm
Ich hatte Anfangs auch nur geschrieben das man bei der geringen Wassermenge die Wasserwerte etwas zum positiven verändern kann wie es beim Aquarium auch gehandhabt wird damit Susanne schneller die ersehnte Freude an ihrem Miniteich hat und ihn nicht als Blumenkübel umfunktioniert.Dafür bekommt man dann gleich ein 
Mein Teich kommt auch ohne Mittel aus, muss aber auch seine Phasen durchleben.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo Tom,

ich weiß nicht, woher Du das mit dem Chlor hast. Bei uns ist definitiv kein Chlor im Trinkwasser. 



> Wir fügen dem frisch geförderten Trinkwasser reinen Sauerstoff hinzu, um Eisen und Mangan zu binden. So verhindern wir unschöne Ablagerungen in Ihren Waschbecken und dass Ihre Wasserleitungen langsam durch diese Mineralien „zuwachsen“. Darüber hinaus wird Ihr Wasser von uns lediglich gefiltert, um Trübungen zu entfernen.



Quelle


----------



## vision noisia (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hallo, das freut mich das bei euch eine Desinfektion (Chlorung) eures Wassers nicht notwendig ist. Heisst aber nicht das es ausgeschlossen ist und in anderen Gebieten genutzt wird um das Wasser " aufzubereiten".Ok werde das nächste mal schreiben das das Wasser eventuell Chlorrückstände (je nach Gebiet)aufweisen kann . Gruß Tom
http://www.wasserwerk.at/umfelagger.htm

Ziemlich unten: Im Anschluss an die Filtration erfolgt der letzte Aufbereitungsschritt in Form der Desinfektion  mit Chlor.


----------



## Eugen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Auch wenn es langsam nix mehr mit Susannes Rattenschwänzen zu tun hat :

Hi Tom

Wie werden in einem Teich Schwermetalle abgebaut ?
Und was bewirken die denn überhaupt ?

Dass Chlor ein Gas ist, weißt du sicherlich ebenso wie,dass Gase sehr leicht flüchtig sind, von der Löslichkeit in Wasser will ich gar nicht sprechen.

Die Liste der Trinkwassergrenzwerte ist mir schon bekannt und ich kann sie auch interpretieren. 

Die Grenzwerte der Schwermetalle liegen schon fast im homöopathischen Bereich.
Da sind die zulässigen Grenzwerte von Nitrat,Sulfat und Natrium schon interessanter.
Wobei man hier nicht von GIFTIG, sondern von Gesundheitsschädlich (für Menschen) spricht.

Und ich glaube nun nicht, dass Susanne oder irgendwer anderes in die Versuchung kommt, das Teichwasser zu trinken. 

Also bitte auf dem Teppich bleiben :beeten


----------



## Sukary (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

öööööhm, wenn ich mich nochmals einmischen dürfte..... 

Also ich fasse zusammen Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser wäre ok. That's it.

Ich habe vor mir Morgen eine Posthorn- oder Schlammdeckelschnecke zu besorgen. (Ich möchte nicht, dass die sich wie wild vermehren, oder wären die bei Einzelhaltung traurig)? 

Ausserdem eine Portion Wasserflöhe.

Kann ich die bedenkenlos aussetzen oder muss ich zuerst die Wasserwerte testen? Ziel wär ja, dass die alles wegmampfen, was ich eigentlich nicht im Teich haben will.... wie zB. der Glibberbewuchs am Fassrand.

liebe Grüsse 

Susanne


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Rattenschwanzlarven*

Hi,

Teilwasserwechsel ist prima, Posthornschnecken sind prima, Wassertest (Streifen  reicht wohl) kann beruhigen. Wasserflöhe schaden nie!


----------

